# Identify this Vehicle



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Toyota Landcruiser, 80 series???


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Wait... You, out of all Toyota afficionados, are asking us to identify a Landcruiser???  Yes, it's FJ80.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Shame on you, cheating with a Landcruiser behind your 4Runner's back


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> Wait... You, out of all Toyota afficionados, are asking us to identify a Landcruiser???  Yes, it's FJ80.


I just searched old landcruisers. That's a lot of money. Can't afford one. Back to old plan, a 4Runner


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

55K? That's the price of a new 4Runner with all the dealer markups, anyway, right?  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> 55K? That's the price of a new 4Runner with all the dealer markups, anyway, right?  &#129335;‍♂


Yep. One shiny top of the trim spanking 4Runner is what $55k will get you.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Here's a cheap FJ80 for ya. :whistling: IIRC, he started from 6500, so you might still be able to bargain it down a bit. :thumbup: :biggrin:

https://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/d/fort-worth-1994-toyota-land-cruiser-awd/7143498915.html


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> Here's a cheap FJ80 for ya. :whistling: IIRC, he started from 6500, so you might still be able to bargain it down a bit. :thumbup: :biggrin:
> 
> https://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/d/fort-worth-1994-toyota-land-cruiser-awd/7143498915.html


No man. But they are still asking for $4,400 &#128517;


----------



## Ubervader (Mar 20, 2020)

Muhammad D said:


> Toyota Landcruiser, 80 series???


80 series,I love those


----------

